# Sprinkler lifting but not spraying.



## Cnfsdwhtguy (Apr 28, 2019)

Okay. New to sprinkler systems and I have a head that I found did not work. I bought a new sprinkler unit and just installed it. When powered it lifts but nothing comes out. In fact water fills up below the sprinkler. I am thinking it might be the incoming line but I would like a second opinion.

And super newbie so don't hesitate to mention something simple... I almost definitely would have over looked it.


----------



## DiabeticKripple (Apr 14, 2019)

If it's coming up, it has water pressure. Maybe check the head, I think some come with a cap you have to remove.


----------



## Cnfsdwhtguy (Apr 28, 2019)

Perfect. Now it sprays but still bubbling quite a bit from below... normal? Leak? It's on tight.


----------



## DiabeticKripple (Apr 14, 2019)

Most likely a leak. Can you pull the dirt back and turn it on to have a look?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Probably a clogged screen or head. Determine if time or money is more important. 9/10 I'm just replacing the head.


----------



## Cnfsdwhtguy (Apr 28, 2019)

IT was leaking. The sprinkler mount was leaking. Replaced it. Now all is right with the world. Thanks guys!


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Cnfsdwhtguy said:


> IT was leaking. The sprinkler mount was leaking. Replaced it. Now all is right with the world. Thanks guys!


No sweat! It's too cheap to unscrew and replace to mess with it.


----------



## datcope (Oct 29, 2018)

I am glad you got it fixed. FYI, I'm not sure what type of sprinkler you have, but if it was a 'sprayer', I have seen the same when the center screw is completely screwed down cutting off the spray (it will pop up due to the pressure).


----------

